# Why are you



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Why are you a conservative or a Liberal?
I was reading through some of the other post and this topic seems to come up more often then not so I figured we could start a post just for this topic. No bashing of others views just post your own reasons.

I will start with one example.
I am a conservative.

Because I believe in hard work. (You get what you earn.)

[/b]


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am conservative because I love this country, and I do not want to see it be destroyed by liberal ideas. Liberalism is a dangerous thing, ladies and gentlemen. Sure, they have had many accomplishments. Like Socialism & Communism! http://www.air-america.org/About/About.shtml

My late Father spent twenty years fighting the cold war so this wouldn't happen here. Sometimes I am glad he is not here to see what is happening to his country.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Good idea, Flash. I'll play....

I am conservative.....

....because I hate liberals!!!! (just kidding?) :wink:

Seriously, I consider myself to be conservative because I believe our forefathers were smarter than most of us today...at least as far as understanding the true horror of government without representation, and because of that I believe wholeheartedly in the Constitution of this great country.

I do NOT believe we are so "smart" now that the Constitution needs to be drastically changed, and I do NOT believe that it takes a group of Constitutional scholars to explain the founders' intent.....that's why we take the Constitution exam in 8th grade!!!!

I believe the Federal government's main purpose...and almost SOLE purpose is to protect it's citizens and other interests from foreign threats. Taking "care" of people who can't work, with very few exceptions, is the states' job.

People who WON'T work don't get taken care of in my plan.

I do NOT understand why allowing foreigners to enjoy our country also means I have to press 1 for English!

I do NOT understand why over 300 Billion dollars has been "stolen" from social security to pay for people who aren't here legally ???

I believe if a person receives a government check they should do something to earn it, unless they had already earned it prior, like in the case of a veteran.

I believe a woman has the right to do ANYTHING she wants to her body...including stepping in front of a truck...but someone has to protect the most helpless ones of all who can't speak for themselves yet.

I believe that ANYONE who is afraid of ANYONE ELSE owning a gun is the very person we all should be afraid of.

....and I believe ONLY liberals' ancestors may have been monkeys....not mine! :lol:

...etc., etc.

I'm anxious to see if this thread produces any more details as to our differences with some of the liberals here, because I'm not getting anywhere on the other thread! :roll:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is Kelsey Hilderbrand's Take on the issue:

Let's try something new shall we? I got this idea after spending a weekend with my wife's family. The Andersons are great group of folks who I enjoy spending time with, however, they are about as politically divided a family as I have ever seen. This is not just your standard "this is my view, this is your view lets have a drink and discuss it" type of family. Politics are a sport and are argued as vehemently as two teams fighting like the score is tied with 30 seconds to go in the championship game. Based on my wife's request, I try to stay out of the circle of engagement, but every now and then I am drawn into an argument. My party affiliation is no secret as I am a registered independent, but my viewpoints are anything but neutral. I am, as my brother-in-law has labeled me, "a right-wing-nut-job". I am devoutly conservative with my ideals and hence am a target for the "left-wing-kooks". More times than not, I am challenged to defend the actions of my party affiliations or my ideologies. This has grown tiresome, as my arguments are often dismissed by the those who do not like to hear what I have say or are interrupted prior to my conclusions, so I am going to make an offer of unusual stature.

I do not believe the Republican party has the answer to every problem, nor do I always agree with they way they handle situations, however, I almost always find myself in disagreement with the Democrats and their ideology. Above all, I am searching for what I believe is best for AMERICA. I do not care about political affiliations, but I believe in upholding the ideals of our Founding Fathers and the integrity of the Red, White, and Blue. I do not believe I can effectively call myself a supporter of Americanism if I do not listen to both sides of the argument, likewise, I do not give much weight to an someone's opinion who does not let me finish a statement without interjecting, arguing, or being otherwise "closed-minded".

So here is the golden opportunity the Left Wing has been waiting for. I agree to listen to your arguments and give you a chance to convince me that the liberal ideology of the Democratic Party is better for America. Be prepared, because I will ask questions as to why along with a request for supporting data in most cases to ensure clarification. The beauty of doing this in writing is the simple fact that points can be made without allowing emotional interruption to occur. If I am convinced following the discussions that the Democratic Agenda is of betterment for the US, I will then support it. I will list the issues where I draw challenge and invite comment to help clarify my understanding.

At the end, you will have either convinced me to join you or solidly cemented my thoughts of conservatism. This is not an opportunity for you to tell me about what you do not like about the Republicans but to explain your own positions. Here are my points of contention with the Liberal Ideology.

1. Gun Control: How does the Democratic Party portray increased gun control as a benefit to me? As a gun dealer and a gun owner, I have seen the Democratic Party continue to demonize the legal gun owners of America with half-truths and doomsday projections (see Sarah Brady comments on the expiration of the 1994 AWB). How does this proclaimed goal of eliminating private ownership of firearms as well as the destruction of the 2nd Amendment advance society to the betterment of the United States?

2. Taxes: How do higher taxes make things better on me? It appears to me as a taxpayer who works at one job and who runs his own business, that the Democratic Party is bent on taxing me at every turn. Here in Washington State, I am continually tapped for B&O taxes, Sales Taxes, Surcharge Taxes, use taxes, phone taxes, utility taxes, car taxes, registration taxes, gas taxes, death taxes, property taxes, taxes, taxes, taxes, taxes. It seems to me when it comes time to increase taxes, the democratic party is in the lead saying things like "This is only a few dollars a year for the average person"or "the death tax is way of repaying society for the good life you have lead"(Please see comments by Gov. Christine Gregoire), but when an opportunity arises to cut taxes there are screams of bloody-murder followed by news reports of government collapsing without this revenue. I already work the first 112 days of the year just to pay my tax responsibility. How much more is needed and how does such a tax burden help advance society and America?

3. Same Sex marriage. I am against same sex marriage. I do not believe it is a proper or natural behavior furthermore, after actually investigating the medical information on it, I do not believe it is a healthy lifestyle. According to the CDC in 2003, the homosexual lifestyle reduces the average participant lifespan by 25 years or more. I will not support legislation to govern what goes on in one's bedroom between consenting adults, but I am strongly against the government "endorsing" such behavior. From my perspective, I have seen the Political parties clearly divided. Republicans are against and Democrats are for. How does the Democratic perspective benefit society and how does it benefit America?

4. The use of military force in Iraq. This is a major area for guys like me. I believe in the strong use of military for the protection of the United States of America. I also believe the occupation of IRAQ was necessary for national security both in dethroning a violent dictator who has stood in violation of the UN and his own surrender agreement as well as removing a destablizing catalyst for the entire region. I believe Saddam Hussein was a major source on Middle East instability and by introducing freedom into Iraq, we will have unleashed the one weapon that has destroyed more dictators and oppressive empires through out history, the desire of the people for liberty. I believe Saddam had weapons of mass destruction (as proven by his use of gas on the Kurds) and I believe he would have used his considerable wealth and unlimited resources to obtain more for use against the United States. Assurances otherwise combined with a blatant disregard for UN mandate rang hollow. Furthermore, I believe the US acted within compliance of UN resolution 1447 (as well as 13 previous resolutions and the Iraqi surrender agreement) in occupying Iraq. I believe failure to act upon these resolutions would have led to the complete discrediting of the United Nations as was proven by the League of Nations in its failure to hold Germany accountable to surrender agreement of WWI and prior to World War II. How does the Democratic ideal of allowing these types of criminals to remain in power benefit America, furthermore, how does subscribing to UN mandate without enforcing it benefit America?

5. The use of God? I am a Christian, however, I do not believe in forcing my religion upon anyone. I believe everyone is given freewill and am not willing to condemn anyone for exercising it, however, I believe in order to preserve the integrity of the United States and the Constitution, we must endorse the belief in a higher being. The constitution clearly states "God Given Rights". This is not an endorsement of government religion, but it is a statement which claims the law of man cannot take away such rights. Everywhere I look, there seems to be a movement to remove any reference to God either in the pledge of allegiance, the schools, and even from the face of history. I have seen a swing against such religion from the liberal wing of the Democratic Party. How does removing references to God from our lives promote the betterment of America and how does the rewriting of history to exclude God better America? (i.e. please see the new definitions for B.C. and A.D. It is no longer Before Christ and After Death).

6. Abortion. This is another loaded issue full of differences in opinions, which seems to split party lines very clearly. I do not support abortion, likewise, I am not in favor of more goverment control over daily lives and am willing to concede this as a right of the individual in cases of rape, incest, or when the life of the mother is in danger. I am not supportive of abortion as a form of birth control, especially in the form of late term abortion. It seems the Democrats have continually fought against any kind of ban this practice. How does late term abortion benefit society and advance America?

7. What have Democrats done over the last 5 years that benefit America? Here is a sticking point with me. It appears to me the Democrats have become the party of "NO!". I have not seen the introduction of an idea from the Democrats which has lead to tangible discussion of a solution to a problem. Since the dramatic loss of power and cohesion within the party, the liberal wing appears to have become more interested in obstructionist tactics rather than providing for legislative solutions. From the filibustering of Judicial Nominees to the staunch dead-set-against-it mentality towards tax cuts to the gloom-and-doom projections about the expiration of the Assault Weapons Ban. The overall perception is not that of a party with progressive ideas for the betterment of our country, but of whiny children who donâ€™t want to participate if they can't get their way. From my perspective the Democrats have allowed their hatred for George W. Bush to become their defining characteristic and their intentions not to be on the betterment of America, but the destruction of a political figure. The Democratic party continues to gain only in numbers of lost seats as they further exclude more of the voting block with their obstructionist daddy-knows-best mentalities (please see 2004 national election map break down by COUNTY). How does this better America?

This is not meant to be a slam, but rather a chance to address my viewpoints in a logical manner. I welcome comments and look forward to hearing from different perspectives. I am providing this as an opportunity to convince me on fact that my perspective is wrong. I am being open-minded and am willing to listen. If nothing else, perhaps we can learn a little more about each other's perspectives and concerns.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

I see a lot of people identify with one party or the other for whatever reason, and completely detest the other party for whatever reason. that to me is fascinating, it is as if they're imitating the nightly programs where the winner of a debate is decide by which person out yells the other or who can pull the plug on the opposition (bill oreilly) (hannity). 
fact of the matter is we all have to work together for the common good

I wonder if people need to belong to a major party or group to feel validated in their beleifs.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Kelsey Hilderbrand read my mind in that article. Great post Whistler31. Two of the big things he forgot is welfare (free hand outs for lazy people).
And free health care thats another thing lazy people want. Go to Canada and visit a hospital. :rollin: I am not taking a shot at liberals because this topic is for everyone to tell us why they are what they are, but it seems liberals target the lazy and uneducated. The goverment doesnt owe us anything. On the other hand conservatives target the strong hard working people of America. Thats why I am a conservative.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

That Sean and Bill, they are something aren't they. Why the nerve of those two refusing to allow some mouth foaming lunatic continuously rant their BS uninterrupted. Whats the world coming to. :eyeroll:


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

In 1960 JFK wrote these words.



> "I believe in human dignity as the source of national purpose, in human liberty as the source of national action, in the human heart as the source of national compassion, and in the human mind as the source of our invention and our ideas. It is, I believe, the faith in our fellow citizens as individuals and as people that lies at the heart of the liberal faith. For liberalism is not so much a party creed or set of fixed platform promises as it is an attitude of mind and heart, a faith in man's ability through the experiences of his reason and judgment to increase for himself and his fellow men the amount of justice and freedom and brotherhood which all human life deserves.
> 
> I believe also in the United States of America, in the promise that it contains and has contained throughout our history of producing a society so abundant and creative and so free and responsible that it cannot only fulfill the aspirations of its citizens, but serve equally well as a beacon for all mankind. I do not believe in a superstate. I see no magic in tax dollars which are sent to Washington and then returned. I abhor the waste and incompetence of large-scale federal bureaucracies in this administration as well as in others. I do not favor state compulsion when voluntary individual effort can do the job and do it well. But I believe in a government which acts, which exercises its full powers and full responsibilities. Government is an art and a precious obligation; and when it has a job to do, I believe it should do it. And this requires not only great ends but that we propose concrete means of achieving them."


In 1960 I would have been called a Liberal because I subscribed to those words of JFK. Today I still subscribe to those very words and I am called a Conservative. I would like to consider myself just an American but I guess as long as someone insists on tagging me with a name I will be called a Conservative.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I would venture to guess I lean more towards the conservative side, but have been called a liberal because of some issues that are important to me.

I love my guns, go to church, believe abortions should only be OK'ed in certain situations (rape as an example), and dislike being taxed.

However, I do believe in a welfare system. I am not happy with what we have now because it goes unchecked, but there are some people in this country that need help. Plain and simple. We can't use the scapegoat "get off your lazy behind and work" to everyone in this country. But the ones that are competent and able shouldn't receive handouts.

Education. I just believe we are missing the boat here, although I don't believe in the Teachers Union. I think they have gotten too extreme like many special interests groups. We need to do things at a early age such as Headstart and pre-school all the way into higher education.

So I have some liberal ideals, but I believe they are outnumbered by the conservative ones.

I vote based on the issues that are most important to me. Right now illegal immigration is #1 in my book. We have to get a handle on this and we have to get a handle on the ones here and the ones trying to get here. We need to not allow health care, education, and other services to illegal immigrants. #2 is the Iraq war. Iran poses and has always posed a greater threat to the US than Iraq IMHO. Even Bush Sr. knew to stay out of Iraq as quoted in an interview. #3 is preserving the 2nd amendment. An unarmed citizen is bait for criminals.

Other close issues include: figuring out social security, criminals and jails (I think they get too many luxuries for doing time, less appeals, tougher punishments), US aid to other countries (why does Columbia get 650 million every year? How much goes to Israel and other countries?)

I guess I am not sure what side of the fence I am on.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Mostly Conservative. One of the big issues with me is abortion. You can debate when Life begins. I don't know. No one really knows. I, more so, don't want to have to make the decision. I have a beautiful young daughter. I would have never thought of it. But I don't want to tell someone they can't. I am Pro Choice. That is basically my only issue between me being a conservative and a die-hard conservative.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I am in agreement with all of you guys.

Bgunit68, I am often torn between rights of the innocent unborn and rights of free choice. This is negotiated settlement within my own mind. I don't want the blood of innocent on my hands. If I pay taxes and the government pays for abortions they make me part of it. If someone who wants an abortion pays for it themselves I have no part in it. People should have the freedom to go to Hades if they want to, but I'm not going with them. So those who want an abortion pay for it yourself, or we as a nation should outlaw it. Also, don't use my insurance premiums for an abortion, pay for it yourself.


----------

